

What we learned from posting on Hacker News  - CJM13
http://blog.thislooksfun.com/post/12501641077/what-we-learned-from-posting-on-hacker-news

======
bretthardin
"To those of you who are concerned please don’t be alarmed; we have every
intention of returning to school and graduating"

I will bet you 10-1 that you will not return to school. Whether you are
successful or not.

~~~
jpulgarin
I'll take you on that bet for $100. (And a timeline of 5 years.)

~~~
CJM13
You would be wise to make that bet!

------
tryitnow
glad you're learning. Can't wait to see the MVP.

Just keep in mind that your final successful product probably looks nothing
like what you're doing now. And that's perfectly OK, pivot away as long as you
build a sustainable business model based on delighting your target customers.

~~~
CJM13
Thanks! We'll keep you updated.

Will do, we've already pivoted from our original idea and are ready to do so
as we find out what creates the best experience for our users.

